# Insurer plans to make up-front payment for damages in Surfside condo collapse



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Insurer plans to make up-front payment for damages in Surfside condo collapse


Just hours after the collapse of a Surfside condo tower last Thursday, a Miami attorney filed a class-action lawsuit seeking millions of dollars in damages from the building’s condo association after accusing the board of failing to protect the lives and property of residents.




amp-miamiherald-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Check out who is the insurer.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> Check out who is the insurer.


Oh No! James River! As if those poor people haven't suffered enough. The communication between the victims and JR reps will go back and forth, with repeated canned responses. 

"Yes we are sorry you are having this difficulty..."

The issue will finally be settled with a grossly unpaid amount, and the deal will be sealed with a big happy green stamp of frustration, otherwise known as:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Insurer plans to make up-front payment for damages in Surfside condo collapse
> 
> 
> Just hours after the collapse of a Surfside condo tower last Thursday, a Miami attorney filed a class-action lawsuit seeking millions of dollars in damages from the building’s condo association after accusing the board of failing to protect the lives and property of residents.
> ...


Just a Horrible Mess !

I haven't brought it up because . . . 100 people " missing".
Most likely flattened in the rubble.
Very little chance at this point of any more survivors.

Terrible.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Oh No! James River! As if those poor people haven't suffered enough. The communication between the victims and JR reps will go back and forth, with repeated canned responses.
> 
> "Yes we are sorry you are having this difficulty..."
> 
> ...


From what I read in the article JR wants to pay its million dollars and bail out. 

A million dollars is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> From what I read in the article JR wants to pay its million dollars and bail out.
> 
> A million dollars is a drop in the bucket.


100 people not found yet !

They will be like butter between the pancakes.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> From what I read in the article JR wants to pay its million dollars and bail out.
> 
> A million dollars is a drop in the bucket.


Yep, and they want to pay fast, before the real cause of the collapse and the full devastation of the incident is known.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> From what I read in the article JR wants to pay its million dollars and bail out.
> 
> A million dollars is a drop in the bucket.


Ok. Maybe 2 million but that's it.

"On Monday, the insurance carrier for the Champlain Towers South condo association told the the judge handling the case that it is going to make an up-front payment to resolve damage claims in the case. According to the condo board’s policy with James River Insurance Company, the up-front payment could be at least $1 million and as much as $2 million."

They want out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yep, and they want to pay fast, before the real cause of the collapse and the full devastation of the incident is known.


Or the Level of Negligence is Exposed.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Or the Level of Negligence is Exposed.


Yep. How does a ground level swimming pool collapse bring down two towers?? 

It's still fresh and no one has even got to the bottom of the heap yet, but I suspect the cause will be obvious when they do find it. Will they reveal the actual cause? Probably not. As they've been saying in the news, there's several "sister buildings" still standing. They will either have to vacate those buildings, losing millions in tenant fees and either tear them down or fix the problem with a heavy remodel.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And This !
What the Hell is This ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

100 people are in that.
For a week.
This is no longer a " Rescue".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yep. How does a ground level swimming pool collapse bring down two towers??
> 
> It's still fresh and no one has even got to the bottom of the heap yet, but I suspect the cause will be obvious when they do find it. Will they reveal the actual cause? Probably not. As they've been saying in the news, there's several "sister buildings" still standing. They will either have to vacate those buildings, losing millions in tenant fees and either tear them down or fix the problem with a heavy remodel.


Why is the pool still shown in the aerial pictures after the collapse ?


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 100 people not found yet !
> They will be like butter between the pancakes.


The collapse was so sudden and complete, that there was little chance of anyone surviving. Anyone who might have survived the collapse would have been so badly injured that they could not have been saved, anyway. 

Once the situation is declared a "recovery mission", the rescue crews will be removed, and recovery specialists will be brought in to aggressively remove the debris and deal with the decomposing remains.

Also, the building's pet registry shows that there were about 20 dogs and about 45 cats inside when the building collapsed. 
At least some of those animals would have found their way out of the rubble if they had any chance.

The phone companies have provided the phone numbers of the missing, and authorities made multiple attempts to contact the victims through their cell phones, but no sounds have been detected. The devastation was instant and complete.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Something is odd here.
The woman on the phone with her husband as the building collapsed . . . Said the pool got sucked under.

Yet there it is.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was in court one time about ten years ago waiting for a real estate case in which I was a witness to be called. 
The judge was seated and he said to both counsel "I have a very brief matter to attend to that is not a part of this case. Five minutes at most and I beg your indulgence." The lawyers nodded ... whatta they gonna say ... no?
He motioned to the back of the room where a man stood up and approached the bar. He said, "Your honor, I am here on behalf of XXX Insurance Underwriters. A case that is before this court, docket number 444444. I have a certified bank check here for the maximum of our liability in this matter in the amount of $750,000.''
He handed the check to the bailiff who took it to the judge.
Judge said, "Thanks, bye" or something like that and we went on.

I asked the lawyer from my side and he said it was a bad car accident with multiple fatalities and major injuries. He said it was not uncommon for the insurance carrier to just pay the max and walk away. Settlement will be "in the millions'' on the case.

"The judge will probably use that money to pay for the defendant's defense. But, it is up to the court what happens with that money."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So . . .what's up with That ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Why is the pool still shown in the aerial pictures after the collapse ?





tohunt4me said:


> Something is odd here.
> The woman on the phone with her husband as the building collapsed . . . Said the pool got sucked under.
> 
> Yet there it is.
> View attachment 602583


Maybe two pools? Probably so for a condo unit that size.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuperStar3000 said:


> The collapse was so sudden and complete, that there was little chance of anyone surviving. Anyone who might have survived the collapse would have been so badly injured that they could not have been saved, anyway.
> 
> Once the situation is declared a "recovery mission", the rescue crews will be removed, and recovery specialists will be brought in to aggressively remove the debris and deal with the decomposing remains.
> 
> ...


This is the scenario the rescuers are hoping for. Still, 5 days later without any access to water, it's doubtful there will be any survivors. 




















How Search and Rescue Teams Are Racing to Find Survivors in the Florida Condo Collapse


Crews are using tunnels, drilling and cranes to break through a mountain of debris.




www.wsj.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Maybe two pools? Probably so for a condo unit that size.


I showed a " Before & After" picture. Side by side.
1 pool.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The pool is now drained. It wasn't drained in photo right after.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 100 people not found yet !
> 
> They will be like butter between the pancakes.


Hopefully they weren’t home at the time.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I showed a " Before & After" picture. Side by side.
> 1 pool.


Right I got that. Maybe she was looking at another pool and the media is using the surviving pool for reference. I imagine the original pool is buried under all that rubble.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Right I got that. Maybe she was looking at another pool and the media is using the surviving pool for reference. I imagine the original pool is buried under all that rubble.


It " smells" funny.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Right I got that. Maybe she was looking at another pool and the media is using the surviving pool for reference. I imagine the original pool is buried under all that rubble.


I see.
Part of the pool deck is caved. Not the Pool.
It adjoins the v shape penetrating the building rubble.

This is the origin point.

The ladder near the jacuzzi lends scale.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

any update on when the pool is expected to be re-opened?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> any update on when the pool is expected to be re-opened?


As soon as it rains for a week or 2


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> any update on when the pool is expected to be re-opened?


Probably near infinite time. Maybe the universe will collapse and have countless big bangs until the pool is rebuilt in the same spot some trillions of years from now.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Oh No! James River! As if those poor people haven't suffered enough. The communication between the victims and JR reps will go back and forth, with repeated canned responses.
> 
> "Yes we are sorry you are having this difficulty..."
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!!!!!!!





Lulls?



iFEEL very conflicted.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Would you take a $1,000,000.00 Uber gift card, or try to settle in court?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get THIS LOAD OF CRAP !

" CLIMATE CHANGE" COLLAPSED THE BUILDING !

Not Shoddy Construction built upon a LANDFILL !

NEXT WEEK : COVID KILLED THE 100 MISSING RESIDENTS !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm guessing the Condo only had a $1 Million policy with another $1 Million Umbrella. James River will save a lot of legal fees by just paying out the policy Max and letting someone else deal with who gets what.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I’ve seen stuff like this before its happened when cheap building material is used and they had structural integrity issues as well


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I'm guessing the Condo only had a $1 Million policy with another $1 Million Umbrella. James River will save a lot of legal fees by just paying out the policy Max and letting someone else deal with who gets what.


The city, county, state & all building & public works groups & inspectors will be dragged into the picture.
You know how this works . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Meanwhile . . . Storms approach from the Atlantic.
Next week : Hurricane & Floods hit Pancake Estates !










There goes the Evidence . . .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The city, county, state & all building & public works groups & inspectors will be dragged into the picture.
> You know how this works . . .


Yes, has nothing to do with the insurance company. They pay the policy limit and are done with it. The other parties involved will all be hit up for money.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The city, county, state & all building & public works groups & inspectors will be dragged into the picture.
> You know how this works . . .


If the city/state inspectors did not follow each other like a pied piper, then the list of people “missing” evidence of shoddy construction would be alarming. The further into a project you get, the more likely the inspector will turn a blind eye to somethIng.

some may disagree, but I know this from building Restaurants around the country.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They built a pool flat which is a huge no no. And made the roof without a slope. I’m still saying improper mixture of concrete with specific conditions of salt and water was ignored as well


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Buckiemohawk said:


> They built a pool flat which is a huge no no. And made the roof without a slope. I’m still saying improper mixture of concrete with specific conditions of salt and water was ignored as well


Why is a flat pool a no no? Just curious since I'm going to be building something similar.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Why is a flat pool a no no? Just curious since I'm going to be building something similar.


On a roof you need water to slide off so it doesn’t seep or cause leaks. Cement can crack easily if there was no water run off hence slanted roof.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Check out who is the insurer.


My only interaction with James River was when a drunk, underinsured speeder totalled my car. JR paid me with no fuss, paying me $2,000 more than I owed on the car. They also supported me when Santander bank wanted to keep all the settlement money, telling the bank to effectively Foff and paying me the $2,000 equity in the car separately.


----------

